# Flower - older jar lid found swimming



## RCO (Aug 2, 2016)

I just found this swimming the other day , I'm really not sure what it is . I'd say its some sort of jar lid and made of some sort of pottery . not really sure how old it is either and no maker marks on it . 

it has a yellow design around the edge , black paint and green leaves and yellowish flower design


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 2, 2016)

I think it's supposed to be a pear.


----------



## RCO (Aug 2, 2016)

guess it could be a pear , maybe it was a fruit jar at some point ?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 2, 2016)

How big is it?  Reminds me of the lid off of a cookie jar but I have a feeling it's too small.  It looks to me like something from the 1930's or so but it could be a lot newer as well.


----------



## RCO (Aug 2, 2016)

it be about 3 and half inches or 4 inches wide . the area where I found it has a wide age range but a lot of stuff from 40's or 50's


----------

